# Android App to Record Inside Car?



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anybody found a good app that could record the inside of the car? I'd like something simple that just records in the background while I have the Uber app in the foreground.


----------



## BillThrill (Oct 15, 2015)

If you're talking audio only, try PCM Recorder. I run it on my secondary (personal) device on occasion if needed. It will record audio with your screen on or off. However, I'd first check your state statutes regarding one-party vs two-party consent of legally recording conversations


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

California has a case in front of them on this very issue right now. I'm waiting for the verdict before I do anything, but I want to be prepared.

I'd like to have video, too, in case of an attack, etc.


----------



## BillThrill (Oct 15, 2015)

Dashcam is my next investment. Rate cuts put it on the back burner for now.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea, I might get a regular dash cam anyway. Regardless of Uber, it couldn't hurt in case of an accident or something.


----------



## M450n86 (Jan 6, 2016)

It wont let me post a link but in android there is a good app called 'cam on road'


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Autoguard for android works very well in background mode (pro version feature) even when on the same device that's running Uber & Lyft. Everybody always glances at the phone multiple times each trip and I've never had a problem with it exposing itself (lol).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hovans.autoguard

I also have a front+rear 1080p dashcam setup and then another hidden IR night cam. What can I say - Miami nights can be quite "interesting" to say the least. I've even reached the point where I couldn't care less about video of other wierd things and just have them incase it hits the fan.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Cam11b said:


> Autoguard for android works very well in background mode (pro version feature) even when on the same device that's running Uber & Lyft. Everybody always glances at the phone multiple times each trip and I've never had a problem with it exposing itself (lol).
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hovans.autoguard
> 
> I also have a front+rear 1080p dashcam setup and then another hidden IR night cam. What can I say - Miami nights can be quite "interesting" to say the least. I've even reached the point where I couldn't care less about video of other wierd things and just have them incase it hits the fan.


Also use autoguard on android, great background recording except that there is an audible 'ping' when recording commences which cannot be disabled


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

refurbmike said:


> California has a case in front of them on this very issue right now. I'm waiting for the verdict before I do anything, but I want to be prepared.
> 
> I'd like to have video, too, in case of an attack, etc.


Will you please site the source of this case in California involving dash cam recording? Let me guess... It's the Ex Taco Bell executive?

I currently record only video facing out of my vehicle. From what I have researched all I have to do is post signs letting occupants know they are being recorded visually and audibly. Since we are in a quasi public/private place and conducting business the signs are needed. I have some stickers that simply say " Video and Audio are being recorded in this vehicle."


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> From what I have researched all I have to do is post signs letting occupants know they are being recorded visually and audibly.


Yes, I'm interested to see how the Taco Bell exec case runs its course. It'll obviously deal with what privacy rights exist inside of an Uber vehicle.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

I not a lawyer but I don't see how anyone can assume they are in private when they are in a public business. Since a passenger is not in an "Uber vehicle" and in a private contractors vehicle I would say it's the same thing. I'm sure the driver is going to say he has signs up and it will be a he said he said. He can order signs easily. Nothing will come of it. The guy just ruined his reputation more. There's a good article explaining this on Nbcbayarea doc com, but unfortunately because I'm new I can't post links. Google "Nbcbayarea Former-Taco-Bell-Execs-Lawsuit-Against-Uber-Driver-Likely-to-Fail.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting to watch so many people in these forums interpret the law as if it were what they would like it to be.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, it's interesting how people have opinions and use the 1 let ammendment in 1984.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> California has a case in front of them on this very issue right now


was this in an Uber/Lyft car?



MyRedUber said:


> Interesting to watch so many people in these forums interpret the law as if it were what they would like it to be.


The law is the law, but different situation arise to see if it actually breaks the laws. Courts will decide ultimately



DSLRreel said:


> Yeah, it's interesting how people have opinions and use the 1 let ammendment in 1984.


opinions can't hurt. And this is a discussion board, the #1 place you will find opinions, smh


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Cam11b said:


> Autoguard for android works very well in background mode (pro version feature) even when on the same device that's running Uber & Lyft. Everybody always glances at the phone multiple times each trip and I've never had a problem with it exposing itself (lol).
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hovans.autoguard
> 
> I also have a front+rear 1080p dashcam setup and then another hidden IR night cam. What can I say - Miami nights can be quite "interesting" to say the least. I've even reached the point where I couldn't care less about video of other wierd things and just have them incase it hits the fan.


Can vouch for AutoGuard.

Like:

Loop recording
Predefined size limits
Background recording works great

Does seem to put a bit of processing load on my phone (LG G4) and makes Uber/Lyft left responsive. Also, be sure you have an adequate charger as the constant SD card writing and camera on draws quite a bit of juice.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DSLRreel said:


> I not a lawyer but I don't see how anyone can assume they are in private when they are in a public business. Since a passenger is not in an "Uber vehicle" and in a private contractors vehicle I would say it's the same thing. I'm sure the driver is going to say he has signs up and it will be a he said he said. He can order signs easily. Nothing will come of it. The guy just ruined his reputation more. There's a good article explaining this on Nbcbayarea doc com, but unfortunately because I'm new I can't post links. Google "Nbcbayarea Former-Taco-Bell-Execs-Lawsuit-Against-Uber-Driver-Likely-to-Fail.


You need to be a member for two days, have two posts and two likes. You should be able to post links now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

M450n86 said:


> It wont let me post a link but in android there is a good app called 'cam on road'


You should be able to post links now.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Most of the Android dash cam apps allow you to select inside or out. But beware - if you want to record audio, you can't have an interfering app like Zello on or else it will conflict with the microphone and on almost every app I've tried, will shut down video recording without warning.

You are probably best off having an old android without a sim card dedicated to dash cam video. Too much going on with your Uber phone to make it viable.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> opinions can't hurt. And this is a discussion board, the #1 place you will find opinions, smh


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## M450n86 (Jan 6, 2016)

I haven't tried it with Zello. Not sure if it's even available in my country.
But give https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.camonroad.app
a go as it hasn't had issues with my other apps and runs neatly in the background.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

M450n86 said:


> I haven't tried it with Zello. Not sure if it's even available in my country.
> But give https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.camonroad.app
> a go as it hasn't had issues with my other apps and runs neatly in the background.


thanks for the link!
so far so good, and FREE


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Tried CamOnRoad; I wish it would start recording automatically on the front camera. It starts recording automatically on the back camera.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Buy a blackboard G1W-CB. I have one and it works well for $60.


----------

